# Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März







Die "Allgemeine Zeitung" berichtet von den Eisangelmeisterschaften der FIPSed, das gestern und heute (insgesamt 24. - 26. 02. 2017) auf einem See nahe der lettischen Hauptstadt Riga stattfindet.

Das Eis wäre  20 - 25 cm, so dass die Wettangelmeisterschaft problemlos stattfinden könne, wird der Vizepräsident des internationalen Anglerverbands FIPsed, Igor Chinyakov, zitiert:
http://www.azonline.de/Welt/Vermisc...rb-Kalte-Titelkaempfe-Eisangel-WM-in-Lettland

Ebenfalls berichtet die "Thüringer Zeitung":
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...telkaempfe-Eisangel-WM-in-Lettland-1174858400 

Auch wird im Artikel der "Allgemeinen Zeitung" auf die Seite des lettischen Verbandes zur Eisangelmeisterschaft verwiesen, auf der alle Infos zu finden sind:
https://wifc2017.wordpress.com/

---------------------------------------------​
Eigentlich schade, dass man von unseren Verbänden da nix erfährt davon, wenn internationale Verbände solche Wettangel-Meisterschaften ausrichten.

Auch der DSAV (http://dsav.eu/; https://www.facebook.com/DSAV-Deutscher-Süßwasserangler-Verband-537211753081729/) , der für seinen Austritt aus dem DAFV (wegen Weser-Ems und deren Beschlusss, bei Verbleib des DSAV austreten zu müssen) ja quasi die FIPS/CIPS-Mitgliedschaften bekam, um weiter international wettangeln zu können, vermeldet dazu nichts.

Der Verband des Präsi-Kandidaten für den DAFV Schneiderlöchner, der Fischereiverband Saar, finanziert ja auch laut eigenen Angaben und denen des DSAV - wohl über eine Verbandsmitgliedschaft (Zahlen differieren je nach Quelle, von 200 - 500 ist die Rede) im DSAV - in Augen seines Ministers Jost tierschutzwidrige Wettangeln ja mit (http://www.saarland.de/214707.htm).

Aber auch auf den Seiten des Saarverbandes ist nix zu diesen Eisangelmeisterschaften zu finden..

Gut, dass wenigstens Medien wie die "Allgemeine Zeitung" und "Thüringer Zeitung" drüber berichten.

Denn auch wir hatten in der Redaktion hier ein Informationsdefizit. 

Eisangeln spielt bei uns keine so große Rolle mehr, Wettangeln ist eher verpönt.

Da wäre es doch Aufgabe zumindest des DSAV als Wettangelverband mit FIPSed/CIPS-Mitgliedschaft, hier zu informieren, wenn das schon DAFV und Konsorten nicht wahrnehmen.

Daher meinen großen Dank an die Kollegen der "Allgemeinen Zeitung" und der "Thüringer Zeitung", dass sie uns das Thema über unsere Medienbeobachtung präsentierten.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Michael.S (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

Da war gestern grade eine Reportage über den Amur in Russland , da wurden auch kurz Eisangler gezeigt die einige Hechte gefangen haben , es wurde gesagt das die bis zu 100 Hechte aus einem Eisloch ziehen , halte ich doch für etwas übertrieben oder ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/freizeit-eisangel-wm-in-lettland_id_6709290.html


----------



## thanatos (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

hallüle Thomas wo lebst du den  :q;+:q
 wie können *"unsere " *Verbände ihre Mittglieder darüber 
 informieren wenn in der restlichen Welt noch so abscheuliche 
 Taten begangen werden  ;+ da könnten ja einige Unverbesserliche aus unserem Lande vielleicht verführt werden an so einem Verbrechen teilzunehmen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

Naja, weils immer heisst, die Bevölkerung würde das alles nicht wollen. 

Wieso dann Massenmedien und Tageszeitungen positiv drüber berichten, bleibt halt die Frage..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

http://www.wn.de/Welt/Vermischtes/2719228-Kalter-Adrenalinsport-Eisangel-WM-in-Lettland


----------



## Sharpo (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

Wie es die Bürger interessierte konnte man ja vor einigen Jahren auch in Berlin gut sehen. Sogar inkl. Prominenz Bundeskanzlerin etc..

Auf der Suche nach dem Bericht..bin ich nun auf dieses gestossen.

1969
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-45522384.html

Wer hat den leuten in die Suppe gespuckt? NATÜRLICH VDSF

Zitat:"Zur Fortbildung ungeübter Angler führte der VDSF inzwischen  Sportfischerprüfungen ein, die 16 bis 20 Unterrichtsstunden voraussetzen.



Doch Arthur Barth, Geschäftsführer im VDSF, hält Prüfungen für  unerläßlich. "Wir haben auf dem Gebiet der Fischerei-Gesetzgebung einen  grauenhaften Friedhof.""

Wie wie geil man auf diese Wettkämpfe war..

Zitat:"Der bundesdeutsche Angler-Funktionär Arthur Barth telephonierte mit  widerspenstigen Sportfreunden in Ost-Berlin. "Wir hissen eure Flagge",  köderte er die Politfischer, "und spielen auch die DDR-Hymne." Am  Ostende der Leitung herrschte sekundenlang Schweigen. Dann sächselte es  zurück: "Nu -- das ist ja sehr schön,""


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, weils immer heisst, die Bevölkerung würde das alles nicht wollen.



Mit "die Bevölkerung" lässt sich heutzutage Erfahrungsgemäss jede Menge Dummfug "rechtfertigen" [emoji6]


----------



## mattehink (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

http://dsav.eu/eisangel-weltmeisterschaft-2017-litauen/


----------



## haribo78 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Da war gestern grade eine Reportage über den Amur in Russland , da wurden auch kurz Eisangler gezeigt die einige Hechte gefangen haben , es wurde gesagt das die bis zu 100 Hechte aus einem Eisloch ziehen , halte ich doch für etwas übertrieben oder ?



100 Hechte: Schon möglich. [emoji6] 

https://youtu.be/Tpvg7n3EdGo


----------



## Jose (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März
> 
> 
> 
> ...




absolut ungeeignet zu ansonsten völlig berechtigter verbandsschelte.


----------



## Michael.S (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*



haribo78 schrieb:


> 100 Hechte: Schon möglich. [emoji6]
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tpvg7n3EdGo


Jetzt glaube ich es auch , wo kommen die alle her ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

http://www.vip.de/cms/eisangel-wm-in-lettland-4092387.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*



mattehink schrieb:


> http://dsav.eu/eisangel-weltmeisterschaft-2017-litauen/


War ja nur die Einladung - wenn sies damit (nachgewiesen) eh schon wussten, ists umso peinlicher, wenn sie als Wettangelverband der CIPS/FIPSed dann nicht drüber berichten, sondern das Focus und anderen Nichtangelmedien etc. und dem Anglerboard  überlassen..


----------



## mattehink (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

Ich glaube, dass war lediglich eine kurze dpa Meldung die von einigen o.g. Zeitungen aufgegriffen wurde. Ob davon berichten werden soll/muss, bzw. auch dann wenn kein Team aus Deutschland am Start war, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Es herrscht ja Pressefreiheit ....ist ja auch gut das mal andere Nichtangelmedien und das Anglerboard über so was berichten. Zeigt das ein gewisses Interesse und Verständnis für das Thema vorhanden ist. Und vielleicht kommen wir mal von dem schwarz-weiß Denken weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

Eben - Aufgabe eines Verbandes:
Lobbyarbeit und Interesse wecken...

Wir können dann nur drüber berichten, ob die das können und machen, oder - wie hier wieder - eben nicht..


----------



## mattehink (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

http://dsav.eu/einladung-jugendweltmeisterschaft-2017-slovenien/


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

Wo sind die Pressemeldungen für normale Presse?
Die Seite liest doch keiner (externer)...

Wo ist die Lobbyarbeit (politisch) dass bei uns in D wieder nach CIPS-Regeln geangelt werden darf?

Wo ist das Gespräch mit dem Bundesfinanzminister und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder, um die Anweisung an die Finanzminister zu kippen wegen Gemeinnützigkeitsverlust bei Wettangeln?


----------



## mattehink (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

Es ist ein Link zu einer Einladung, da ja bezüglich der Eisangel WM bemängelt wurde, dass darüber kein Verband informiert hat.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

Ein Link auf einer Seite, die ausser Mitgliedern keiner liest,  ist eben KEINE Öffentlichkeitsarbeit..

Bemängelt wurde (von mir) in erster Linie, dass wie hier beim Eisangeln eben "fachfremde" Medien das verbreiten müssen, weil die Verbände KEINE vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hinkriegen und das selber nicht in die Presse bringen.

Dass sie das zudem (bis hier auf den DSAV) nicht mal auf ihren eigenen Seiten veröffentlichen, setzt dem Ganzen ja nur noch die Krone auf..


----------



## mattehink (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

Die Beurteilung, wer wann eine Homepage besucht ist ohne ausreichendes Hintergrundwissen zu den Besucherzahlen sehr spekulativ. 

 Das fachfremde Medium ist dpa. Ohne dpa hätte keine deutsche Plattform diesbezüglich etwas veröffentlichen können, da sicher niemand aus D in Lettland vor Ort war, um in Bild und Text davon zu berichten. Ich stelle mir den Aufschrei zu den Kosten und den Sinn vor, wenn irgendein Verband jemanden nach Lettland geschickt hätte, um von dort zu berichten.  Denn das wäre aus meiner Sicht notwendig gewesen, um das, wie "gefordert", selber in die Presse zu bringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

Wenn ein Verband Veranstaltungen seines Dachverbandes nicht propagiert und unterstützt und das dann selber hier in D an die dpa gibt, kann man auch dafür scheinbar immer Entschuldigungen finden..


----------



## Honeyball (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

Aber Thomas,

wenn es nach deren Berichterstattung ginge und es keine anderen Medien gäbe, würden doch zigtausend Angler in den neuen Bundesländern heute noch glauben, sie wären im DAV und zigtausend Angler in den alten Ländern gar nicht wissen, dass es den DAV mal gegeben hat. :m


----------



## mattehink (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*

Fakt ist, des DSAV hat die Einladung des FIPSed propagiert und dafür sogar für eine Teilnahme geworben. Siehe Link. Fakt ist auch, dass weder der DSAV noch der FIPSed irgendetwas an die dpa als Meldung gegeben haben. Ergaben aktuelle Rückfragen (28.02.2017) bei der FIPSed.
 Die FIPSed führt ca. 15 Veranstaltungen weltweit durch, das ist meiner Meinung nach das erste Mal das dpa hier aktiv wurde. Nicht einmal 2016, als Deutschland Weltmeister wurde (Feedern) war das dpa eine Meldung wert. Es ist also müßig, zu ergründen welcher Beweggründe ausgerechnet bei einer Eisangel-WM, bei der D noch nie teilgenommen hat, hier zu einer Meldung in D führten. 
 Da  die Verbände nicht zu den regelmäßigen Nutzer oder Adressaten von dpa gehören, ist das an den Verbänden vorbei gegangen, denke ich mir zumindest. Ich persönlich kann ganz gut damit leben dass dpa das Thema aufgegriffen hat und so einer breiten Öffentlichkeit näher gebracht hat. 
 Da z.B. Deiner Meinung nach die Verbandseiten sowieso nur von deren Mitgliedern gelesen werden, ist das so eine gute Basis um auch Leute zu erreichen außerhalb der Verbände und auf solche Sachverhalte neugierig zu machen. Sollte auch keine Entschuldigung sein, für was eigentlich?
 Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt und vielleicht 2018 mit einem deutschen Team auf dem Eis. Das wäre dann wirklich einen dpa Meldung wert. ;-) Oder eine auf AB;-))).


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wettangelmeisterschaften auf dem Eis*



mattehink schrieb:


> Oder eine auf AB;-))).


Wir bringen JEDE Pressemitteilung von allen Angelvereinen/Verbänden und bieten kostenlos die Möglichkeit, bei uns Artikel als Verein/Verband einzustellen.

War schon immer so, mehrmals an ALLE LV geschickt worden..

Auch wie das genutzt (und von welchen Verbänden), zeigt, welche was taugen und welche noch lernen müssen.


----------

